# Reisebericht mit Kurzvideo|Angeln auf Kuba



## .Sebastian. (4. November 2017)

Da meine Kubareise ein für mich sehr bewegendes Erlebnis war, möchte ich euch daran teilhaben lassen. Ich versuche es wirklich knapp zu halten 

Oktober 2017 - endlich war es soweit. Mein erster Aufenthalt in Übersee stand an. Genauer gesagt sollte es mit meiner besseren Hälfte für zwei Wochen nach Kuba gehen - geeinigt hatten wir uns, weil Sie nach Kuba aus Interesse wollte (ich natürlich zweitrangig auch), ich im Wesentlichen aber durch Cyril Chauquet seit Jahren angefixt war  
Schließlich erhoffte ich mir, dass ich wenigstens einen der Fische von meiner Lebens-Zielfisch-Liste überlisten und somit abhaken könnte: ...Schwarzbarsch, Tarpon, Bone, Amberjack...!
Mit Fliegenrute, Spinnrute, Baitcaster an und im Rucksack (und natürlich ein paar deutlich unwichtigeren Dingen, die man auf einer solchen Reise so braucht  ), starteten wir von Bremen über Paris nach Havanna. Dort hatten wir für die ersten zwei Nächte eine lokale Unterkunft in einer Gastfamilie, damit wir uns zunächst die Hauptstadt in Ruhe anschauen könnten. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Am nächsten Tag war ich bereits 6Uhr morgens auf den Beinen. Ob es am Jetlag lag oder an der „Angelsucht“, kann ich im Nachhinein nicht mehr genau sagen  Da ich wusste, dass Cyril einen Amberjack von der Promenade fangen konnte, schnappte ich mir meine Spinnrute und machte mich auf den Weg dorthin. Im Dunkeln fing ich an, ein paar Würfe zu machen und mit den Locals zu kommunizieren - da ich kaum Spanisch spreche, waren es bruchstückhafte Wortbrocken „SpEnglisch“, die dabei ausgetauscht worden sind: Dabei wechselte auch der ein oder andere Gummiköder den Besitzer. Während ich die ersten Würfe machte, merkte ich, dass meine Rute und Schnur plötzlich schmierig wurden. Ich ahnte böses. Als es dann heller wurde, bestätigte sich mein Verdacht. Die komplette Wasseroberfläche war mit einem Ölfilm überzogen! Eine absolute Katastrophe, die mich wieder einmal zutiefst schockierte. Später erfuhr ich von einem der Taxifahrer, dass die Bucht von Havanna lange Zeit als eine der dreckigsten (vielleicht sogar die dreckigste) Bucht der Welt galt, in der das Rohöl zentimeterdick auf der Oberfläche trieb. Zu meiner Überraschung, schien das die Angler um mich herum nicht zu stören. Aus Mangel an passenden Ködern, bauten sie sich ihre selbst. Dabei nutzten sie ein rund gedrechseltes Stück Holz, dass sie mit Blei ausgossen. Dies diente später als Teaser. Oben und unten war jeweils eine Öse fixiert. 




An das untere Ende wurde ein etwa 1,5m langes Vorfach geknüpft mit einem Haken der von einem Stück Gummischlauch verziert wurde. Diese Montage holten sie oberflächennah schnell ein. Während ich dort mitfischte, wurde allerdings nur kleine Fische gefangen, die nicht größer als 20cm waren. Einer der Angler mit dem ich mich unterhalten hatte, zeigte mir allerdings Bilder von bestimmte 30 oder mehr kleineren bis mittelgroßen Jacks und ähnlichem, die angehäuft an dieser Mauer lagen. Wenn die Fische entlang ziehen, fängt man also mit dieser Montage ohne Probleme... Als mein Magen anfing zu knurren, brach ich das Experiment erst einmal ab. Ich würde meine Chance sicher an anderer Stelle noch bekommen. Meine kurze Hose war durch die Öldusche natürlich ruiniert^^
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Die nächste Etappe war die Südküste, wobei ich mit meiner Erzählung zunächst einmal in Trinidad anfange - eine wunderschöne Stadt und der abseits gelegene Strand ist auch einer der schönsten der Insel. Nicht so überlaufen und zugebaut, wie der Strand in Varadero (dort waren wir als letztes auf unserer Rundreise - für mich nie wieder -.-). Fischtechnisch war der Strand in Trinidad auch deutlich interessanter. Auf der einen Seite Meer, auf der anderen Lagune. Zunächst machte ich einige Würfe mit der Baitcaster und einem kleinen Zocker, womit ich auch die ersten kleinen Makrelen- und Brassenarten fangen konnte. Später wechselte ich auf die Fliegenrute mit Garnelenstreamer. Diese stellte sich als deutlich fängiger heraus. Denn neben kleinen Snappern, hatte ich auch vehemente Bisse durch Hornhechte, die allerdings nur selten hingen blieben. Ich hatte leider keine Wolle eingepackt. Zur Freude des lokalen Strandbarkellners fing ich recht gut. Ihm schenkte ich drei der Fische, hätten wir nicht schon zu Mittag gegessen, hätte er uns auch die frisch gefangene Beute zubereitet. Traumhaft  





Am nächsten Tag ging es nochmals zum Strand. Diesmal stattete ich aber der Lagune auf der anderen Seite einen Besuch ab. Ich wollte es mit meiner Baitcaster und kleinen Wobblern und Gummifischen auf die dortigen Räuber versuchen. Als ich an zwei lokalen Anglern vorbei kam, ließen diese verlauten, dass ich damit wohl kein Glück haben würde. Ich probierte es trotzdem bei einem der Durchläufe, da ich dort Talapia gesehen hatte. Es dauerte nicht lange und ich hatte den ersten vehementen Biss direkt vor meinen Füßen. Der Fisch flüchtete direkt zwischen die Mangrovenwurzeln, doch durch etwas Druck konnte ich ihn wieder heraus manövrieren. Zum Vorschein kam ein kleiner Mangrovensnapper der den Gummifisch gar nicht wieder hergeben wollte.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ihm folgten noch zwei weitere der kampfstarken Burschen an einer anderen Stelle. Als die zwei Angler Wind davon bekamen, waren sie natürlich Feuer und Flamme und fragten mich über mein Gerät aus. Ich erklärte ihnen das ein oder andere, schenkte ihnen Gummiköder und einen der Snapper und ging zurück zu meiner Freundin an den Strand. 










Die nächste Etappe war Sancti Spiritus, eine schöne Stadt und nahe am Stausee Zaza gelegen. Da der Bus, welchen wir am nächsten Tag nach Varadero nehmen wollten, ausgebucht war, entschieden wir uns, dort eine Unterkunft zu suchen. Da ich über den Zaza einiges gelesen hatte, wollte ich es dort auf Schwarzbarsch versuchen. Ein weiterer Grund war auch, dass ich zu dieser Zeit den Hanabanilla nicht erreichen konnte. Ich wusste ebenfalls, dass sich auch am Zaza ein Hotel direkt am See befand, welches Boote verlieh... Als wir dort ankamen, war es zunächst etwas problematisch ein Zimmer zu bekommen, da ausgerechnet an diesem Tag zwei der Baseball-Profimannschaften (Baseball ist DER Sport auf Kuba) ankommen sollten. Letztendlich erhielten wir ein Zimmer, das soweit ganz in Ordnung war und durch Wandbilder auf die einstigen angelnden Gäste hinwies. 




Aber das Hotel an sich hatte es in sich... was soll ich sagen: Die bunte Farbe, welche den kommunistischen Blockbau aufwerten sollte, blätterte überall ab. Im hoteleigenen Indoorteich neben der Rezeption schwammen ein paar nach Luft schnappende Talapia zwischen Hühnerknochen und Bierdosen  Hinter dem Hotel war ein Pool, der wahrscheinlich nur durch Unmengen Chlor vor der Eutrophierung geschützt war und die paar Einheimischen, die dort ihre Freizeit an der Poolbar verbrachten, ließen ihren Müll (leider wie gewohnt) überall liegen. Die durch den Hurrikane abgerissenen Palmenwedel und Äste, die überall auf dem Gelände und Wegen verstreut lagen, wurden nicht weggeräumt und durch die gesamte Hotelanlage liefen kreuz und quer Büffel und Pferde, welche gelegentlich mit halbherzigen Steinwürfen verscheucht wurden  Das ist eben auch Kuba, ein Erlebnis für sich. Nichtsdestotrotz hatte man einen schönen Blick auf den Zaza. Ich merkte, dass ich zunehmend nervös wurde, mit den ganzen offensichtlichen Hotspots vor Augen. Dieser See roch förmlich nach einem Weltrekordschwarzbarsch  - also eine der Ruten geschnappt und einen Weg zum Wasser gesucht. Den gab es auch, doch der angepriesene Bootsverleih, rostete vor sich hin und war durch den Sturm ganz offensichtlich „arbeitsunfähig“, Boote gab es sowie nicht mehr und der konstante Wind drückte leider sehr viel Müll an das einzige einigermaßen zugängliche Ufer. Wobei ich mich fragte, wo dieser Müll überhaupt her kam, da der Zaza nahezu unbesiedelt ist. Letztendlich scheiterte aus diesen Gründen das Unternehmen Zaza-Weltrekordschwarzbarsch.  Auf der einen Seite war ich zwar enttäuscht, auf der anderen hatte ich aber noch genug „Angelbefriedigung“ intus, aufgrund der Erlebnisse, auf die ich im nächsten Abschnitt eingehen werde...

Morgen komme ich dann zum wirklich interessanten Teil inklusive kurzem Video  Mehr schaffe ich heut nicht mehr. #t


----------



## Franz_16 (4. November 2017)

*AW: Reisebericht mit Kurzvideo|Angeln auf Kuba*

Hallo Aalredl, 
das fängt ja schon mal sehr sehr spannend an! #6

Ich freue mich schon auf den nächsten Teil


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2017)

*AW: Reisebericht mit Kurzvideo|Angeln auf Kuba*

Wow - toller Bericht/Fotos...


Bin auf Video gespannt


----------



## daci7 (4. November 2017)

*AW: Reisebericht mit Kurzvideo|Angeln auf Kuba*

Top - Ich bin gespannt wie's weiter geht!
Danke!


----------



## .Sebastian. (4. November 2017)

*AW: Reisebericht mit Kurzvideo|Angeln auf Kuba*

Danke euch! Anbei noch das Bild vom Hotel am Zaza. Der zweite Teil kommt gleich


----------



## .Sebastian. (4. November 2017)

*AW: Reisebericht mit Kurzvideo|Angeln auf Kuba*

Video im LINK unten.


So nun aber... Bevor wir uns nach Trinidad auf den Weg gemacht hatten, hielten wir für ein paar Tage in der Schweinebucht. Auch hier gab es schöne Strandabschnitte bspw. um Playa Larga. Wir kamen bei einer Gastfamilie für mehrere Tage unter - das erste, dass ich sie fragte, als sie uns mit dem Auto vom Bus abholten war, ob Sie nicht den Angler Felipe kennen würde. Und natürlich kannten sie ihn! Die Kubaner sind einfach extrem gut vernetzt. Ich erzählte ihm am Telefon ein wenig von meiner Tour und konnte für den nächsten Tage direkt ein Treffen ausmachen, um mit ihm Fischen zu gehen. 




Zunächst einmal verbrachten meine Freundin und ich den restlichen Tag  am Strand. Da ich immer ein paar Schnorchelsachen dabei habe, um die Fisch-Lage zu sondieren, dreht ich direkt die ersten Runden durch das klare Wasser. Kleine Gabelmakrelen, Yellowfins und Ähnliches schwammen an mir vorbei, bis ich plötzlich einem wahren Brecher von Barracuda gegenüberstand - unmittelbar im 1,5m tiefen Wasser lag er auf der Lauer. Als er sich langsam zu mir umdrehte und ich in sein grimmiges Gesicht schaute, entschied ich mich doch aus Respekt umzudrehen.  Am Ufer hielt mich natürlich nichts mehr, schnell die Spinn- und Fliegenrute gepackt und ab zu der Stelle, an der ich Ihn sah. Leider war er nicht mehr zu sehen und jegliche Versuche mit diversen Spinnködern blieben "unbeantwortet". Allerdings konnte ich kurzweilig mit meiner Garnelenfliege div. kleinere Arten überlisten. Und rundherum eine Artenreiche Flora und Fauna - einfach klasse.









Endlich - der nächste Tag! Nach einer längeren Anfahrt traf ich mich mit Felipe. Nach längerer Anfuhr durch den Kubanischen Regenwald waren wir endlich am Ziel. Während er das Boot startklar machte, montierte ich meine Spinnrute. Im Anschluss ging es dann direkt los. Wir fuhren den schmalen Fluss entlang, bis es er etwas breiter wurde. Felipe verlangsamte die Fahrt, um rollende Fische auszumachen. Es dauerte auch nicht lang, bis wir den ersten steigenden Tarpon sehen konnten. Allerdings bekam ich bei den ersten Würfen nur Anfasser und keiner wollte den Köder voll nehmen - also Stellungswechsel. An einer Kurve machten wir erneut Halt. Ich warf nah an die Mangrovenwurzeln, da sich die Fische bei dem hohen Wasserstand oft zwischen den Wurzeln aufhielten. Kurz darauf bekam ich den ersten Biss, doch der Fisch verabschiedete sich nach den ersten Sprüngen, weil er den Haken abbrach. Ich war natürlich erst einmal baff... Was für ein Biss, Drill; welche Kraft hatte dieser Fisch und wie spektakulär war das denn bitte?? Dabei war es nur ein Halbstarker! Ich wollte mehr und Felipe versicherte mir, dass das nicht der einzige bleiben würde. Etwas weiter flussabwärts behielt ich die Wurftaktik bei und hatte bald wieder Kontakt! Nach einem tollen Drill hatte ich meinen ersten Tarpon in den Händen. Ein hammer Gefühl, ich war komplett euphorisch!
Es sollte aber noch besser kommen: An einer Flussgabelung waren einige Fische aktiv. In einer Kehrströmung stiegen sekündlich Fisch an der Oberfläche und jetzt lief es wie das Bretzelbacken. Jeder Wurf ein Treffer - egal ob mit Fliege oder auf Popper an der Oberfläche. Es war der Wahnsinn. 









Ja man hakte von 10 Kontakten nur 3-4 Fische und verlor davon die Hälfte im Drill, aber die Aktion war unbeschreiblich. Die Bisse knallhart und spektakulär - zeitweise auf Sicht mitunter mehrere Bisse hintereinander bis direkt vor dem Boot. So etwas hatte ich bis dahin noch nicht erlebt. Es war ein weiteres HighLight in meiner diesjährigen Saison. Ich war im Anglerhimmel  Als sich 30m entfernt auch noch jurz ein Manatee blicken ließ war die Sache perfekt.




Felipe aber sagt irgendwann: Nun komm - lass uns wenigstens für ein Stündchen dorthin fahren,wo diei großen Burschen sind. 
Er würde recht behalten, meine Penn Overseas sollte das allerdings nicht überleben, es kam noch dicker^^ Damit hier etwas Abwechslung rein kommt: Was ich unter anderem ans Band bekam, seht ihr am Ende des nachfolgenden kurzen Videoclips  Ich hoffe, es gefällt - Viel Spaß dabei.

[youtube1]aikwcFN-jac[/youtube1]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aikwcFN-jac

Es war unbeschreiblich, die Fische zogen aufgrund eines herannahenden Tropensturms in die Mangroven. Es müssen hunderte, gar tausende Tarpone gewesen sein, die zwischenzeitlich um uns herum gebuckelt haben. Irgendwann hörte ich auf zu Fischen. Mentaler Overload - ich genoss einfach das Spektakel 
PS: Ja, große Fische lässt man besser im Wasser. Der Tarpon war wirklich nur kurz außerhalb seines Elements, weshalb ich auch absolut nichts zu den Maßen sagen kann.  Bei einem ähnlichen Kaliber brach meine Penn Overseas im Drill - laut Felipe kommt das wohl öfter vor^^


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2017)

*AW: Reisebericht mit Kurzvideo|Angeln auf Kuba*

Gleich gucken - hab Dir das Video mal direkt eingebunden


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2017)

*AW: Reisebericht mit Kurzvideo|Angeln auf Kuba*

Ich mag die Musich nich (sonst hätt ich ja nix zu meckern...) - aber geile Bilder im Video, vor allem das "releasen" Richtung Ende!!!! !!!!!!


----------



## .Sebastian. (4. November 2017)

*AW: Reisebericht mit Kurzvideo|Angeln auf Kuba*

Danke Thomas! #6 

Videomusik zu finden, die man offiziell nutzen darf, ist verdammt schwierig ^^


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2017)

*AW: Reisebericht mit Kurzvideo|Angeln auf Kuba*

wem sagste das............


----------



## Doc Plato (4. November 2017)

*AW: Reisebericht mit Kurzvideo|Angeln auf Kuba*

#6#6#6 Super !!!


----------



## W-Lahn (4. November 2017)

*AW: Reisebericht mit Kurzvideo|Angeln auf Kuba*

Schöne Tarpons hast du da gefangen! Sehr geiler Bericht, Danke! Die Promenade ist mir auch bekannt durch Cyril, der hat dort aber keinen Amberjack sondern einen Trevally gefangen #h


----------



## .Sebastian. (4. November 2017)

*AW: Reisebericht mit Kurzvideo|Angeln auf Kuba*

Vielen dank für das Feedback 

Stimmt. Das könnte auch sein. Hab es nicht mehr genau in Erinnerung. 

PS danke an Thomas für die Verlinkung auf der Startseite #6


----------



## Franz_16 (4. November 2017)

*AW: Reisebericht mit Kurzvideo|Angeln auf Kuba*

Bericht und Video sind einfach der Hammer. 

Diese urgewaltigen, brutalen Topwater-Attacken der Tarpoone - oh man danach muss man doch süchtig werden  

Wirklich sehr geil #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2017)

*AW: Reisebericht mit Kurzvideo|Angeln auf Kuba*



Aalredl schrieb:


> PS danke an Thomas für die Verlinkung auf der Startseite #6


Verdient ist verdient!!! 
DANKE fürs einstellen bei uns!


----------



## .Sebastian. (4. November 2017)

*AW: Reisebericht mit Kurzvideo|Angeln auf Kuba*

Danke Franz, das freut mich sehr. Wird man auf jeden Fall^^

Gern! 
Wenn ich nur mehr Zeit hätte...


----------



## Krallblei (4. November 2017)

*AW: Reisebericht mit Kurzvideo|Angeln auf Kuba*

Geile ********!!!!!!!

Das S Wort


----------



## daci7 (4. November 2017)

*AW: Reisebericht mit Kurzvideo|Angeln auf Kuba*

Sehr geil! :m
Danke!


----------



## Ørret (4. November 2017)

*AW: Reisebericht mit Kurzvideo|Angeln auf Kuba*

Mega....gibt's noch mehr davon?


----------



## bacalo (5. November 2017)

*AW: Reisebericht mit Kurzvideo|Angeln auf Kuba*

Begeistert ich bin#6.
Danke für diesen Bericht und dem Video:m.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2017)

*AW: Reisebericht mit Kurzvideo|Angeln auf Kuba*

das zurücksetzen am Ende begeistert mich immer wieder ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2017)

*AW: Reisebericht mit Kurzvideo|Angeln auf Kuba*



bastido schrieb:


> Ps: Lass Dir von den alten Männern mal nix über Musikgeschmack erzählen, passt!



pffffffffffffffffff...................


----------



## .Sebastian. (5. November 2017)

*AW: Reisebericht mit Kurzvideo|Angeln auf Kuba*



bastido schrieb:


> Cyril (best ever Angelvideos)



Stimme ich dir absolut zu  
Nur Malcolm Douglas in Australien hat mich auch so begeistet 


Danke für das ganze positive Feedback #6


----------



## zokker (5. November 2017)

*AW: Reisebericht mit Kurzvideo|Angeln auf Kuba*

Ganz toller Bericht und super Fotos. Das Video ist der Oberhammer. Danke dafür.


----------



## fishhawk (5. November 2017)

*AW: Reisebericht mit Kurzvideo|Angeln auf Kuba*

Hallo,

auch von mir danke für den Bericht und das Video, das weckt Erinnerungen.

Ich war auch schon mit Felipe unterwegs, meine Frau mit Lazaro.
Allerdings nicht auf Tarpon im Fluss, sondern in den Flats von Las Salinas auf Bonefish.

War allerdings ne ganz andere Zeit, da hat Fidel noch mehrere Stunden am Stück im Radio gesprochen und Kuba war Erzfeind der Amis.

Preis/Leistung war damals aber sehr angemessen.

Ich empfand Felipe als sehr angenehme Person und hab viel von ihm über Salzwasserfliegenfischen gelernt.  Die Fische hat er natürlich viel früher gesehen als ich. Hab ihm trotzdem meine Polbrille dagelassen. Dafür hab ich  zum Andenken ne handegemache Box mit ner Fliege und nem Anglerspruch gekriegt, die steht jetzt bei mir in der Vitrine.

Zum Tarponangeln waren wir früher in Cayo Las Brujas, als man noch direkt vor Ort bei Fauna y Flora Santa Clara zu nem vernüftigen Preis buchen konnte.

Zumindest dort sind die Preis aber mittlerweile völlig durch die Decke geschossen. Ob davon bei der Bevölkerung viel ankommt? Der Kapitalismus lässt grüßen.

Aber die Welt dreht sich weiter, manches wird besser, anderes nicht.


----------



## .Sebastian. (5. November 2017)

*AW: Reisebericht mit Kurzvideo|Angeln auf Kuba*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> auch von mir danke für den Bericht und das Video, das weckt Erinnerungen.
> 
> ...



Gern wäre ich auch in früheren Jahren mal dort gewesen - kann mir gut vorstellen, dass es damals noch besser war. Problem bei den Salinas um den Zapada ist offenbar, dass sich die Angelrechte ein Unternehmen unter den Nagel gerissen hat und somit die Preise bestimmt. Soweit ich weiß, arbeitet Felipe auch für diese Company. Was ich persönlich sehr schade finde, aber der Kapitalismus hält auch auf Kuba Einzug. Ich habe Felipe versprochen, beim nächsten Mal auch etwas Equipment für ihn mitzubringen. Er wollte zumindest schon mal meine gebrochene Penn Overseas haben 
Die Flats möchte ich auch irgendwann noch einmal ansteuern. Es gibt in der Karibik noch viele tolle Ecken, die ein tolles Fischen möglich machen (y) Zu den Cayos im Norden habe ich es leider nicht geschafft. Die Nordküste soll ingesamt noch produktiver sein... Vielleicht irgendwann einmal


----------



## .Sebastian. (5. November 2017)

*AW: Reisebericht mit Kurzvideo|Angeln auf Kuba*



Ørret schrieb:


> Mega....gibt's noch mehr davon?


Danke 

Ich hab noch Filmmaterial, auch von anderen Touren, nur komme ich aktuell nicht zum Schneiden 
Meine restlichen Videos drehen sich eher ums Karpfenangeln.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2017)

*AW: Reisebericht mit Kurzvideo|Angeln auf Kuba*

Wir nehmen alles ;-))))


----------



## fishhawk (5. November 2017)

*AW: Reisebericht mit Kurzvideo|Angeln auf Kuba*

Hallo,



> Problem bei den Salinas um den Zapada ist offenbar, dass sich die Angelrechte ein Unternehmen unter den Nagel gerissen hat und somit die Preise bestimmt



Das war auf den Cayos nicht anders, da sind die Preise dann mal schnell um mehrere 100% gestiegen. Ich bezweifle aber, dass die einfachen Leute vor Ort davon profitieren.

Ich hab damals auch immer Geschenke im Gepäck gehabt, Angelzeug für die Männer, Haushalts- und Hygieneartikel für die Frauen. Der exotischte Wunsch war mal ein Toilettensitz. 



> Cyril (best ever Angelvideos)



Die Clips hab ich mir auch angeschaut, gestört hat mich dabei eigentlich nur der Typ selber. Aber das ist Geschmackssache.

@Aalredl

Hast du Felipe zufällig mal auf den besagten Cyril angesprochen?

Würde mich mal interessieren was er von ihm hält. 
War ja nach meiner Zeit.


----------



## .Sebastian. (5. November 2017)

*AW: Reisebericht mit Kurzvideo|Angeln auf Kuba*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schade, dass sich das doch so entwickelt hat. Dachte das im Zapada ist eine Ausnahme. Wenn es sich auf die Bevölkerung positiv auswirkt - was ja zumindest bei den Casa-Besitzer der Fall ist - ist es ja gut. Aber wie du selbst sagst, das Geld wird kaum den lokalen Menschen zukommen.

Klar habe ich ihn darauf angesprochen  Sie sind recht gute Bekannte, er war wohl dieses Jahr wieder dort und zwischenzeitlich hat er dort wohl auch etwas gedreht. Felipe meinte er ist sehr sympathisch und natürlich, so wie er im TV auch ist. Er hat seine Art, die nicht jedem zusagt. Für mich kam er immer sehr herzlich und authentisch rüber, weshalb ich das auch gern geschaut habe. 

Als du in den Flats warst - hattest du dein eigenes Gerät dabei?


----------



## fishhawk (5. November 2017)

*AW: Reisebericht mit Kurzvideo|Angeln auf Kuba*

Hallo,

ich hatte in Kuba immer eigenes Gerät dabei. Hab mir extra vierteilige Reiseruten für den Koffer gekauft, denn mit Rutenrohr allein in den Flieger war mir das zu unsicher. Nicht dass man ohne Ruten am Urlaubsort steht..

Damals gab es vor Ort keine Ausrüstung, außer ein paar einfache, alte Spinnausrüstungen, die von Gästen dort gelassen wurde. 

Kleinteile wie Schnur, Haken und Kunstköder hab ich auch dort gelassen, die Ruten und Rollen nicht. Die Fliegenfischerausrüstung ist ja nicht gerade billig.

Für Touristen waren die Zeiten früher wahrscheinlich besser. 
Und die Grundversorgung der Kubaner, Bildung, Gesundheitswesen etc. war im Vergleich zu anderen Karibikstaaten auch nicht zu verachten.

Aber natürlich hat auch der Sozialismus seine Schattenseiten. ebenso wie der Kapitalismus. Ich hoffe, dass es den Kubanern besser ergeht.



> Die Nordküste soll ingesamt noch produktiver sein..



Beim Tarpon war das ne ganz andere Fischerei.  Instant Action wie bei dir am Hatiguanico gabs da nicht. Draußen auf der Fläche war da schon Ausdauer gefordert, besonders mit der Fliegenrute. Aber dafür waren die Durchschnittsgrößen schon sehr ordentlich und zur richtigen Zeit waren auch richtig große Fische unterwegs.

Wer keine Lust auf Tarpon hatte, konnte auch auf Cubera, Snapper, Barrakuda oder Spanish Mackerel angeln. 

Zu Cyril hab ich schon sehr unterschiedliche Aussagen gehört, deshalb meine Frage. Menschen reagieren halt unterschiedlich aufeinander, mich wird auch nicht jeder mögen.


----------



## .Sebastian. (5. November 2017)

*AW: Reisebericht mit Kurzvideo|Angeln auf Kuba*

Alles klar. Das mit dem Equipment hat sich kaum geändert. Man hat besser sein eigenes Gerät dabei. Immerhin haben inzwischen ein paar der Einheimischen Ruten und Rollen. Teils sogar recht gutes Gerät von Penn und Shimano. 
Auf dem Fluss hatte ich (ausnahmsweise) auch eine sehr gute Zeit erwischt. Die Flats halte ich mir für eine andere Tour offen. Reizt mich auch sehr #6


----------



## Kami One (5. November 2017)

*AW: Reisebericht mit Kurzvideo|Angeln auf Kuba*

Sehr geiler Bericht mit schönen Bildern und mega Video. Bin schon gespannt auf das weitere Material. Kanal gleich mal abonniert und nen Daumen nach oben verteilt.


----------



## .Sebastian. (6. November 2017)

*AW: Reisebericht mit Kurzvideo|Angeln auf Kuba*

Danke  Freut mich #6


----------



## dieangeln (29. November 2017)

*AW: Reisebericht mit Kurzvideo|Angeln auf Kuba*

Servus Aalredl,

mega Videoclip und Bericht ist die Overseas die Fliegenrute oder die Spinnrute die im Drill brach.

Gruß Dietmar


----------



## .Sebastian. (29. November 2017)

*AW: Reisebericht mit Kurzvideo|Angeln auf Kuba*

Hey, danke dir #6

Die Overseas ist die Spinnrute. Sie brach zum Glück recht spät an diesem Tag. 
Gruß


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2017)

*AW: Reisebericht mit Kurzvideo|Angeln auf Kuba*

Ich hab ja Ruten bis dato (Gott sei Dank) nur bei Hängern geknackt (eigene Dummheit) - ich versuch mir immer vorzustellen, was das für ne "Gewalt" sein, um im Drill ne Rute zu knacken..

Ist echt jenseits meiner Vorstellungskraft..


----------



## .Sebastian. (29. November 2017)

*AW: Reisebericht mit Kurzvideo|Angeln auf Kuba*

Ich glaube, manchmal ist es auch einfach ein dummer Zufall. Vielleicht hat die Rute beim Hantieren im Boot irgendwo eine Macke abbekommen und ist dadurch dann "schwach" geworden. Man weiß es manchmal ja nicht. Die Rute hat auch schon einiges erlebt. Vom Mittelmeer, über den Indik bis zum Pazifik hat sie überall schon mal "reingehalten" |supergri Aber so ein großer Tarpon bringt auf alle Fälle auch entsprechende Kräfte auf


----------



## fishhawk (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Reisebericht mit Kurzvideo|Angeln auf Kuba*

Hallo,

so sieht dann eine 12er Fliegenrute aus, wenn ein großer Tarpon im Endkampf ums Boot kreist :


----------



## .Sebastian. (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Reisebericht mit Kurzvideo|Angeln auf Kuba*

Ist schon Wahnsinn.

Die Erfahrung habe ich auch gemacht - alllerdings wars bei mir "nur" eine 10er


----------



## fishhawk (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Reisebericht mit Kurzvideo|Angeln auf Kuba*

Hallo,

wir waren ja dort, wo die großen "migratory tarpon" unterwegs sind. Da hätte ich mit der 10er kein gutes Gefühl gehabt.

Wenn man den ganzen Tag mit ner 12er arbeitet, merkt man das abends zwar schon, beim Drill war ich dann aber froh mehr Power zu haben.


----------



## .Sebastian. (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Reisebericht mit Kurzvideo|Angeln auf Kuba*

Im Hauptstrom war es auch unrealistisch mit einer 10er zu arbeiten. Dort  waren einfach andere Kaliber unterwegs. Da ich sonst fast nur mit 6/7  arbeite, war das Werfen mit der 10er schon was anderes.
Die kleineren Tarpone haben die Fliegenrute bereits an die Grenzen gebracht. Eine 12er macht da schon mehr her #6


----------

